# NT maxxing



## Hollywood (Sep 30, 2020)

So I'm pretty much on my way with everything , and would like to optimize NT maxxing too.

I have read that you have to socialize much , social skills optimizing, follow trends.

But if you have other serious things for NT maxxing you can write it down here.


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

NT is harder to change than looks


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> NT is harder to change than looks


deel je kennis bro deel je kennis


----------



## warpsociety (Sep 30, 2020)

phenibut (works with gaba receptors, like alcohol, xanax. also works similarly to how androgens causes mood lift i believe)
wearing clothing that stands out can assist your inhibition/personality
meditate
therapy
nootropics in general
try to find the root of your specific problems


----------



## warpsociety (Sep 30, 2020)

also another thing is that on here we're all very cynical. you need to not let your cynicism into the real world, you need to put on a smiley front.


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> deel je kennis bro deel je kennis


i was always nt to begin with saved me when i was fat and ugly tbh


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> i was always nt to begin with saved me when i was fat and ugly tbh



Chad tbh profielfoto. Im mirin 

Hoelang ben je al bezig met looksmaxxing


----------



## Lars (Sep 30, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Chad tbh profielfoto. Im mirin
> 
> Hoelang ben je al bezig met looksmaxxing


almost one year! )


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> NT is harder to change than looks


This. Idk where to even start tbh. 

You're born and raised a certain way. Having NT parents/family and friends in your youth is rly important too.


----------



## xefo (Sep 30, 2020)

No Lefort 3 for your personality


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 30, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> No Lefort 3 for your personality


no surgery for your brain


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> NT is harder to change than looks


----------



## OverForMe (Sep 30, 2020)

IM a white muslim from east europe and we call nt woman becouse they act like shameless whores talking too much
Man need to talk only when its time no cheap talk like woman
Western countries are soo feminized they belive they need to talk much like woman thats against man nature


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 30, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> NT is harder to change than looks


no its not??!!
like just manipul8 jfl
also ur point of view is debunked by autistic james who is mired by foids even though he is mentally unable to be nt


----------



## Posmo (Nov 27, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> IM a white muslim from east europe and we call nt woman becouse they act like shameless whores talking too much
> Man need to talk only when its time no cheap talk like woman
> Western countries are soo feminized they belive they need to talk much like woman thats against man nature


Elaborate?


----------



## trpsweden (Nov 30, 2020)

Tbf, not being NT and having shit personality and jokes can fly over people's heads if goodlooking, halo effect at its core. If you have recently looksmaxxed, try speaking to some new girls and you'll notice a large difference. Before I got into shape, most people saw my jokes as shit and myself as awkward, now I am commended for being outgoing and funny. Still the same jokes and words, just coming from a sexier mouth.


----------



## Soalian (Nov 30, 2020)

Huh?

Just be normal I guess.

Ah, forgot about what forum I was on for a sec, I stand corrected.


----------



## 7zyzz7 (Nov 10, 2022)

warpsociety said:


> phenibut (works with gaba receptors, like alcohol, xanax. also works similarly to how androgens causes mood lift i believe)
> wearing clothing that stands out can assist your inhibition/personality
> meditate
> therapy
> ...





warpsociety said:


> also another thing is that on here we're all very cynical. you need to not let your cynicism into the real world, you need to put on a smiley front.


high IQ poster RIP


----------



## ItsOverCel (Nov 10, 2022)

Lars said:


> NT is harder to change than looks


true as fuck
I am struggling to get nt this is literally an everyday brutal fight that requires high brain activation and can be exhausting
while looksmaxxing is all about routine and money


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 10, 2022)

ItsOverCel said:


> true as fuck
> I am struggling to get nt this is literally an everyday brutal fight that requires high brain activation and can be exhausting
> while looksmaxxing is all about routine and money


NT = extraversion to a alrge extend.
LOL @ trying to become an extravert, when your brain is wired as an introvert. It's like trying to become wide shouldered, when your frame is small. One can add some muscle mass to shoulders and stuff, but one will never be as wide as a dude with a wide frame. Same like that, when being introverted wired, you can become a bit more social but you will never floath around socially like a natural extrevert brain wired person.


----------

